# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Waterproof sealer for cement render

## Wardy

Hi 
Can anyone recommend a waterproof sealer for a cement render finish.
thanks in advance for your replies
cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bondcrete

----------


## varpy

or Silasec or Gripset 51...depends on how wet it's gonna be. Could be wrong, but if it's gonna be under water then Bondcrete won't cut the mustard.   :Smilie:

----------


## Wardy

> or Silasec or Gripset 51...depends on how wet it's gonna be. Could be wrong, but if it's gonna be under water then Bondcrete won't cut the mustard.

  for a pizza oven, just to keep out the rain
cheers

----------


## AIRMAN

I wouldn't use any of those products for a pizza oven as it will be at high temps, If you really want it sealed you could paint it heat resistant paint, they use it on appliances and other high heat applications.

----------


## Bloss

If it isn't already built use a stronger mix for the top render (3:1 or even 2:1) and along with the shape of the oven that sheds water you will get little absorption anyway. There are also additives, but as Airman said you'd need to confirm suitability for heat exposure in that use. 
If it is already rendered then there are probably silicon based water repellent products that would work and be OK on a pizza oven exterior a web search would help or look at product labels in a store.  A couple of such ovens I have seen have curved rooves on a metal frame with a gap of around 50-65mm to protect the oven and to stop straying limbs, hands etc getting burnt when the oven is operating.

----------


## Wardy

[quote=oldbloss;745589]If it isn't already built use a stronger mix for the top render (3:1 or even 2:1) and along with the shape of the oven that sheds water you will get little absorption anyway. There are also additives, but as Airman said you'd need to confirm suitability for heat exposure in that use. 
the oven is already built, yes i did make the mix 3:1 for for final render coat.So then this should  be adequate as you've said.I have fired up the oven and the outside shell gets to around 30 c thanks to a ceramic blanket for insulation . thanks for all the replies.
cheers

----------


## Wardy

this is the finished oven  pizza oven.jpg

----------


## CADMAN-13

Did you ever get a good answer on this topic? I'm in the exact same situation with my oven.

----------


## Bloss

> Did you ever get a good answer on this topic? I'm in the exact same situation with my oven.

  Not as likely to get a response from a 2008 post - better to start a new thread . . .

----------

